# Lost paddle on upper Ark



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

My friend lost his new Werner Double Diamond paddle on the Numbers on Saturday. It has silver blades. The fool hadn't written his name or telephone number of the paddle yet. 

He got out of his boat to stretch his legs and wasn't careful where he put his paddle. It must have slipped in the water and by the time we noticed it was gone, it was nowhere to be found. 

Thanks. 

Otherwise, the BV paddlefest was great.


----------

